# Suse Linux 7.2 + fritz pci 2.0 isdn problem



## daigoro (29. April 2002)

hi leutz
ich denk jeder der mal veruscht eine fritzcard unter linux zu installieren kennt das prob. 
es funzt einfach net so wie mans will.
da ich auch noch nicht so erfahren mit linux bin kann ich mir da leider nicht weiter helfen...
könnte mir jemand mal sagen wie ich das hinbekommen kann?!

dann hab ich endlich i-net unter linux das wär besser als dauernd alles mit windows dowloaden zu müssen und dann dies auf die linux pladde zu veschieben.

thx cYa
daigoro


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. April 2002)

ich hab zwar redhat 7.2 und ne fritz!card isa (ja, isa gibts noch! ) aber vielleicht hilft dir das ja auch weiter. ich hab das alles auf der konsole gemacht, weil ich kde nicht mag. klappt aber auch, wenn du ein ein xshell aufmachst..
den konsolenprompt mach ich mit '#' deutlich - kommentare mit ';'. 
nebenbei erwähnt: das ist meine konfiguration, ich übernehm keine garantie dafür, dass es auf anderen rechnern lauffähig ist 
aber jetzt zur sache:

erstmal musst du die die isdn-karte als interface einrichten:

```
# modprobe hisax id=fritz type=5 protocol=2 irq=3 io=0x300 ; i/o-adresse und irq musst du halt passend zur karte eingeben
# isdnctrl addif ippp0
# isdnctrl eaz ippp0 123456 ; deine (!) telefonnummer
# isdnctrl addphone ippp0 out 9874455                ; die einwahlnummer von deinem isp
# isdnctrl l2_prot ippp0 hdlc
# isdnctrl l3_prot ippp0 trans
# isdnctrl encap ippp0 syncppp
# isdnctrl huptimeout ippp0 1000                     ; das ist die zeit, die die verbindung bestehen bleibt, 
                                                     ; wenn kein ip-traffic fliesst (hangup-timeout)
; das nächste braucht man zwar nicht zwingend, aber ich würds der vollständigkeit halber mit einbinden ;)
# isdnctrl secure ippp0 off
# isdnctrl chargehup ippp0 off
```

so weit, so gut - das interface ist fast fertig eingerichtet. was du jetzt noch brauchst zwei files mit benutzername und kennwort..

/etc/ppp/options.ippp0 (kannst du eigentlich überall hin speichern, bei mir liegt das da):

```
name "&lt;dein username&gt;"
ipcp-accept-local
ipcp-accept-remote
-vj
-vjccomp
-ac
-pc
-bsdcomp
-chap
mru 1524
mtu 1500
noipdefault
-defaultroute
debug
+pwlog
```

/etc/ppp/pap-secrets (CHMOD 600 ):

```
"&lt;dein username&gt;"        *        "&lt;dein kennwort&gt;"
```

jetzt musst du nur noch das interface laden und wählen.


```
# ipppd ippp0 file /etc/ppp/options.ippp0
# ifconfig ippp0 up
# isdnctrl dial ippp0
```

im nächsten schritt überprüfst du, ob die einwahl geklappt hat:

```
# tail -f /var/log/messages
```
wenn alles geklappt hat, dann müssten da zwei ip-adressen stehen (remote und local). die lokale gehört dir - vorerst ...

dann änderst du noch die routentabelle wie du sie brauchst. ob das so wichtig ist, weiss ich nicht - ich benutz meinen linux-rechner halt auch als router...

```
# route add default gw &lt;deine lokale ip-adresse&gt;
```


[edit]
hab noch was vergessen. vorher musst du noch nen nameserver eintragen, damit du auch domain-namen auflösen kannst..

file /etc/ppp/resolv.conf (kann auch sein, dass die anders heisst):

```
nameserver 212.185.248.116
nameserver 194.25.2.129
```

ich weiss nicht, welchen dienst du danach neu starten musst, aber einmal neu booten reicht auch *gg*

btw: du solltest auch dafür sorgen, dass ippp0 gleich beim hochfahren wieder eingerichtet wird, sonst musst du das jedes mal selber machen.
[/edit]


regards und viel spass im internet,
wicked


----------



## SirSalomon (2. Mai 2002)

ohne die Leistung meines Vorschreibers zu schmälern 
Bei der PCI-Variante brauch der IO und der IRQ nicht angegeben werden, den sucht sich die Karte selbst und gibt ihn bekannt.

Was für ein Problem hast Du den überhaupt, Daigoro?

Wenn Du die Fritz!PCI 2.0 hast, wirst Du wohl oder übel die Treiber nehmen müssen, die AVM dafür hat... Es kann aber sein, dass Du dafür Deinen Kernel neu machen musst...


----------

